
Systematic inequality and hierarchy in faculty hiring networks - learnaholic
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/1/e1400005.full
======
PaulHoule
The elephant in the room that nobody talks about is that it is rare to find a
professor at an elite university whose parents were not professors.

